# Just Sharing Some Pics



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got back from the east coast visiting some of my favorite people and thought i'd share some of the pics. Fat girls everywhere hehe

Big Hugs

Melissa 

View attachment Andrea and Carla.jpg


View attachment BellyGirls.jpg


View attachment BoobieLovin'.jpg


View attachment ChubLovin'.jpg


View attachment HandsAcrossTheBelly.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

here are a few more  

View attachment HangingOutInTheParkingLot.jpg


View attachment MeandBruce.jpg


View attachment MeandBruce2.jpg


View attachment MeAndrea.jpg


View attachment MeAndreaCarla.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 30, 2007)

Well now, there are some pictures, smiles, and beautiful people to brighten my day.  Thank you for sharing, Melissa. Glad to see you've put that pinky finger to rest, as well!! 

Especially love the last picture. HOOAH!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful pics!

And is the guy with the sideburns wearing a _kilt_ in the one where you're in a purple dress? That's awesome.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

hahaha yes but who knows when it'll make an appearance again dearest Chimpi  




Chimpi said:


> Well now, there are some pictures, smiles, and beautiful people to brighten my day.  Thank you for sharing, Melissa. Glad to see you've put that pinky finger to rest, as well!!
> 
> Especially love the last picture. HOOAH!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

yes  we went to a wedding and the whole bunch broke out the kilts for it hehe...i just wish i'd had one of my own. Maybe soon 




SlackerFA said:


> Beautiful pics!
> 
> And is the guy with the sideburns wearing a _kilt_ in the one where you're in a purple dress? That's awesome.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 30, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> yes  we went to a wedding and the whole bunch broke out the kilts for it hehe...i just wish i'd had one of my own. Maybe soon



I'm hoping for sooner than later. And you know you'll have to add some pictures for show and tell, missy! Otherwise.. well, we'll just leave that up for the tea cup to decide...


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 30, 2007)

Great pics mellisa, 

who else was with you?


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

*stirs the tea leaves with my pinky finger* i do foresee this very soon lol. Bruce wants me to get one too so i imagine it won't be long before i just break down and go have one custom made...and of course you know i'll make pics...i always do  lol




Chimpi said:


> I'm hoping for sooner than later. And you know you'll have to add some pictures for show and tell, missy! Otherwise.. well, we'll just leave that up for the tea cup to decide...


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

The gals are BabyJeep and Asshley who are also regular posters...and then there's my feller Bruce :wubu: 




_broshe_ said:


> Great pics mellisa,
> 
> who else was with you?


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> yes  we went to a wedding and the whole bunch broke out the kilts for it hehe...i just wish i'd had one of my own. Maybe soon



Sweet! I'm Scottish on my dad's side, and my brother actually has a kilt in the family tartan (!) that he wears with a tux top to formal events. I don't quite have the nerve to rock one, myself .


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 30, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> The gals are BabyJeep and Asshley who are also regular posters...and then there's my feller Bruce :wubu:



Ohh, I reconize Baby jeep now, ok. for a moment I thought is was a relative of yours for a moment. Had a feeling the second was Asshley.

dang, bruce is lucky:bow:


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

oh you totally should...i have no scottish blood in me whatsoever but i plan on getting one lol 



SlackerFA said:


> Sweet! I'm Scottish on my dad's side, and my brother actually has a kilt in the family tartan (!) that he wears with a tux top to formal events. I don't quite have the nerve to rock one, myself .


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

hehehe we've heard that before




_broshe_ said:


> Ohh, I reconize Baby jeep now, ok. for a moment I thought is was a relative of yours for a moment. Had a feeling the second was Asshley.
> 
> dang, bruce is lucky:bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 30, 2007)

Awww such lovely photos Melissa, thanks for sharing them! Looks like you had a great fun time. That pic with Carla's bum on display is hilarious, and the last photo is adorable, as is the one of Bruce all snuggled into you, in the cafe. I just love seeing pics of Dims women together as it's impossible really to get "scale" when a person is on their own.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 30, 2007)

You look like you had so much fun!! You all look great! And I love the pic of you and your sweetie.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 30, 2007)

cute photos. and fun fun!

ETA: I just saw them on your myspace. D'oh!


----------



## Damon (Apr 30, 2007)

Whoa!!! 3 fine lookin ladies


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea... You and Babyjeep do look like you are related somehow. I don't know why.... :wubu: 
Great pics though! It looks like beautiful you ladies (And UncannyBruceman [The Lucky Guy]) know how to have fun.  
I hope next time is special too.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

hehe i know we were all making the funniest faces LOL 




Ruby Ripples said:


> Awww such lovely photos Melissa, thanks for sharing them! Looks like you had a great fun time. That pic with Carla's bum on display is hilarious, and the last photo is adorable, as is the one of Bruce all snuggled into you, in the cafe. I just love seeing pics of Dims women together as it's impossible really to get "scale" when a person is on their own.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

oh we did ..we had a blast..those girls are so much fun. I love 'em to pieces and my sweetie too hehe



BigCutieSasha said:


> You look like you had so much fun!! You all look great! And I love the pic of you and your sweetie.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

there you are!! hehe..i was gonna ask if you minded if i posted the pics i have of you and yer fella because i wasn't sure if you'd mind...but since you got the pics now you should post one  *peer pressure* lol 

it was so great meeting y'all i just wish we had more time to hang out more while i was there 




MissToodles said:


> cute photos. and fun fun!
> 
> ETA: I just saw them on your myspace. D'oh!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

thank ya  



Damon said:


> Whoa!!! 3 fine lookin ladies


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

yes those girls are somethin' else lol i always have so much fun with them

and if ya ask me..i'm the lucky one 



Jon Blaze said:


> Yea... You and Babyjeep do look like you are related somehow. I don't know why.... :wubu:
> Great pics though! It looks like beautiful you ladies (And UncannyBruceman [The Lucky Guy]) know how to have fun.
> I hope next time is special too.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks pretty fun. Was that in NJ? and no one called me? B to the ogus!

cute pix though.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

well if ya wasn't such a stranger and we SAW ya more often  lol 

but yeah i did get to Paramus NJ..my first time ever in NJ ...had ya drove by the mall that night you'd have seen us flashing bellies and booties for pics in the parking lot lol but i guess that doesn't help ya out now huh? lol 




BothGunsBlazing said:


> Looks pretty fun. Was that in NJ? and no one called me? B to the ogus!
> 
> cute pix though.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 30, 2007)

ah KILT! *dies*

:eat2:


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 30, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> here are a few more



Awwwww ya'll look so Great together! You look like a perfect match!
I can tell your MEGA Happy , I'm so Happy for you!!

{{{{{{{{{{{ Melissa }}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

i don't know what that means lol...but please don't die 



GWARrior said:


> ah KILT! *dies*
> 
> :eat2:


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

((((((((((((((Rhonda))))))))))) aaww thank ya girl...i gotta say he's the most awesome-est boyfriend ever hehe



BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Awwwww ya'll look so Great together! You look like a perfect match!
> I can tell your MEGA Happy , I'm so Happy for you!!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{ Melissa }}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## wi-steve (Apr 30, 2007)

Always good to see three beautiful smiling ladies. 

Now, one of those photos was kinda like the holy trinity of fatness for FAs all over to adore.... here we have the icons of sexiness for ass lovers, belly lovers and boob lovers, all in one photo. 

Obviously I need to start hanging out in mall parking lots.

Steve


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful pics! I really enjoyed seeing them so thanks for sharing


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL I was thinking that when i posted it...i was thinkin' T&A but there's also a big ole belly in there as well lol



wi-steve said:


> Always good to see three beautiful smiling ladies.
> 
> Now, one of those photos was kinda like the holy trinity of fatness for FAs all over to adore.... here we have the icons of sexiness for ass lovers, belly lovers and boob lovers, all in one photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 30, 2007)

thank you 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wonderful pics! I really enjoyed seeing them so thanks for sharing


----------



## PhillyFA (May 1, 2007)

DAMN!!! 3 Funky divas!!! You 3 are hotter than a sweatband in a fireman's helmet. All 3 of you are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Great pics Melissa, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tassel (May 1, 2007)

You look very nice in those pictures!


----------



## mango (May 1, 2007)

*Great pics ((((( Lissa )))))

Hope you guys had a great time!

 *


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 1, 2007)

Such lovely ladies and Bruce is a lucky young man, indeed!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 1, 2007)

You two are a really cool couple, Melissa and Bruce! I hope he recognizes what a lucky guy he is and treats you accordingly!


----------



## babyjeep21 (May 2, 2007)

I wasn't informed until tonight that these pictures had been posted over here....

SURPRISE.... I'd forgotten about most of them!


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 2, 2007)

East Syeeeeeeeeed !!! Couldn't think of a better way to promote the East Coast. Great pics ladies!!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2007)

Lissa, you lucky biatch. Bruce is a hot piece of ass. Hit it hard for me, mmk? thx


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 2, 2007)

Bruce IS a hot piece of ass. However, I admit the rest of the pics were good too!


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (May 2, 2007)

*I just stumbled on these pics..I LOVE them! 

It was great seeing you and Bruce...I hope we can get together again...REAL SOON! We so need to do a photo shoot together!

Love you and miss you lots!

Asshley* :kiss2:


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 2, 2007)

You guys look great. 

All I can think when I see these pics is some FA some where posting how he saw these three hot BBWs and describing you all, like a BBW sighting that we hear about from time to time.


----------



## alienlanes (May 2, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> You guys look great.
> 
> All I can think when I see these pics is some FA some where posting how he saw these three hot BBWs and describing you all, like a BBW sighting that we hear about from time to time.



Hahahaha, yeah! If I'd happened to be in that parking lot, I'd have been reminiscing about it for years .


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

lol thank ya Philly hon 



PhillyFA said:


> DAMN!!! 3 Funky divas!!! You 3 are hotter than a sweatband in a fireman's helmet. All 3 of you are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Great pics Melissa, thanks for sharing.


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

thanks for all 3 of us lol 



Tassel said:


> You look very nice in those pictures!


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

oh absolutely...it's impossible to NOT have a great time with these folks lol




mango said:


> *Great pics ((((( Lissa )))))
> 
> Hope you guys had a great time!
> 
> *


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

thank you so much Dennis *smooch*



Still a Skye fan said:


> Such lovely ladies and Bruce is a lucky young man, indeed!
> 
> 
> Hugs
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

aaww that's sweet thank you  and i tell ya i hit the jackpot with him as well so yes he does treat me well 



krystalltuerme said:


> You two are a really cool couple, Melissa and Bruce! I hope he recognizes what a lucky guy he is and treats you accordingly!


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

You were overwhelmed by the bigness of my belly and developed temporary amnesia..it's ok..it happens  LOL ...either that or you were scared they'd wind up on our sites and blacked out hahaha




babyjeep21 said:


> I wasn't informed until tonight that these pictures had been posted over here....
> 
> SURPRISE.... I'd forgotten about most of them!


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

Deleware is now the only state on the east coast i've not been to...that has absolutely nothing to do with your post at all lol



daddyoh70 said:


> East Syeeeeeeeeed !!! Couldn't think of a better way to promote the East Coast. Great pics ladies!!!!


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

lmao oh believe me...i do 



FatAndProud said:


> Lissa, you lucky biatch. Bruce is a hot piece of ass. Hit it hard for me, mmk? thx


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

hahahahaha and here i thought it was only the ladies i'd have to watch out for  



Jay West Coast said:


> Bruce IS a hot piece of ass. However, I admit the rest of the pics were good too!


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

I know i can't believe we've hung out twice and still not gotten one done lol It's inevitable though..surely we'll get one done at SOME point lol it was great seeing y'all too i just love y'all to pieces *smooshes you both down in MY little boobies for a big ole hug* lol



BigCutieAsshley said:


> *I just stumbled on these pics..I LOVE them!
> 
> It was great seeing you and Bruce...I hope we can get together again...REAL SOON! We so need to do a photo shoot together!
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

LOL that's funny...we were having to watch for cars while we were..er..exposing ourselves hahahha...but surely someone seen something




bigsexy920 said:


> You guys look great.
> 
> All I can think when I see these pics is some FA some where posting how he saw these three hot BBWs and describing you all, like a BBW sighting that we hear about from time to time.


----------



## largenlovely (May 2, 2007)

oh so then you weren't the car that was circling around the place then huh? lol jk



SlackerFA said:


> Hahahaha, yeah! If I'd happened to be in that parking lot, I'd have been reminiscing about it for years .


----------



## Luke (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! You're absolutely gorgeous, Melissa! And standing next to your friends really shows your size off. When are you going to come to the great Northwest for a visit?


----------



## babyjeep21 (May 2, 2007)

Geeez... My friends are short.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 2, 2007)

BigCutieAsshley said:


> *We so need to do a photo shoot together!
> 
> 
> 
> Asshley* :kiss2:



YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 
PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## PhillyFA (May 2, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Geeez... My friends are short.



Jeep, since you're 6 ft tall, a LOT of women are short next to you!!! I'm 6'3", and my wife is only 5'4". I only WISH she were as tall as you.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 3, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> Deleware is now the only state on the east coast i've not been to...that has absolutely nothing to do with your post at all lol



Believe me, my post is nothing like me. If you watch Wayne's World, they sum Delaware up in about 5 seconds. Not that I wouldn't want you coming to Delaware, but you would be bored out of your skull. And just to clarify, I was referring to you, Asshley and Baby Jeep as the best way to promote the East Coast. After re reading my original post, I felt I may need to clarify.


----------



## Robbie G. (May 3, 2007)

Been a fan for years.Absolutetly love the pink skirt.All you girls look great.Looks like you all had a blast. Take care.


----------



## babyjeep21 (May 3, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> You were overwhelmed by the bigness of my belly and developed temporary amnesia..it's ok..it happens  LOL ...either that or you were scared they'd wind up on our sites and blacked out hahaha



 Yeah Yeah.... Me on a website, Very funny.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 3, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Yeah Yeah.... Me on a website, Very funny.



Um...I'd be the first to join. I'm just saying, that's all...


----------



## largenlovely (May 3, 2007)

oh no i totally got ya  i just seen Deleware and it got me off track heh...but yeah, that's also what i've heard about the state as well hehe




daddyoh70 said:


> Believe me, my post is nothing like me. If you watch Wayne's World, they sum Delaware up in about 5 seconds. Not that I wouldn't want you coming to Delaware, but you would be bored out of your skull. And just to clarify, I was referring to you, Asshley and Baby Jeep as the best way to promote the East Coast. After re reading my original post, I felt I may need to clarify.


----------



## largenlovely (May 3, 2007)

well thank ya very much 



Robbie G. said:


> Been a fan for years.Absolutetly love the pink skirt.All you girls look great.Looks like you all had a blast. Take care.


----------



## largenlovely (May 3, 2007)

hahahha i keeed i keeed ..sorta  lol




babyjeep21 said:


> Yeah Yeah.... Me on a website, Very funny.


----------



## babyjeep21 (May 4, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> hahahha i keeed i keeed ..sorta  lol



I know, I know...


----------



## RyanFA (May 7, 2007)

wow, looks like yall had some fun. wish I could have been there hah. I've got family out in Atlanta, a lot more crowded than here in Charlotte.


----------



## Tassel (May 7, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> thanks for all 3 of us lol



You're very welcome


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> oh you totally should...i have no scottish blood in me whatsoever



oh, that's not quite true now, is it?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, that's not quite true now, is it?




LOL Jes, you are so naughty


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, that's not quite true now, is it?



No, it is. I'm Portuguese.

Thank you all for your kind words. I know how blessed I am.

Oh, and Ryan, you just keep on wishing, tiger.

I return now to my silence.


----------

